# I need a formula for Buttermilk Pastry Cream



## renren (Jan 20, 2012)

Alright.

So I wanted to make a buttermilk tart and I used my basic pastry cream recipe, Replacing milk for buttermilk that I made. I did use quite a bit of acid to make the buttermilk because I wanted it to have a more pronounced lime flavor.

This is the formula I used:

235 g milk

20 g lime

1.5 oz sugar

10 g c. starch

50 g egg

As soon as put everything back on the heat, the buttermilk seperated.

The final product was the almost the consistency I was looking for (maybe a little bit more liquid than I would like, but that was probably because of the extra acid). The texture was very unpleasant.

I am really just experimenting with this.

Does anybody have a formula for buttermilk pastry cream, or a custard that I could use for tarts?

Thanks,

Lauren


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I make a bake buttermilk pie that uses a combination of buttermilk, sugar, eggs, a bit of flour, lemon zest and nutmeg poured into a parbaked pie shell and then baked until slightly browned on top and jiggley. When cooled it has a wonderful creamy consistency and when topped with berries, it's heavenly.

Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## renren (Jan 20, 2012)

That sounds beautiful. Would you mind sharing the formula?

Thanks,

Lauren


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

This is a sweet, southern pie similar to Chess Pie. Here goes-

Buttermilk Pie

1 9-inch unbaked pie shell
1 1/4 cups granulated sugar
2 tablespoons flour
1 tablespoon grated lemon zest
1/4 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
4 large eggs, at room temperature
1 cup buttermilk, at room temperature
5 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted and cooled
Be sure all your ingredients are at room temperature. You can place the eggs in a bowl of warm water for a few minutes to warm them up.

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Line the pie shell with foil or parchment paper and fill with pie weights (old beans, rice, coffee beans, etc.) Bake for 15-20 minutes until just until set and edges begin to color a bit-no more.

Meanwhile, whisk together the sugar, flour, zest and nutmeg. Add the eggs and whisk until smooth and the sugar is somewhat dissolved. Whisk in the buttermilk and then the melted butter. Pour into the pie shell and place pie on a baking sheet.

Bake for 30-35 minutes until the custard is slightly puffed and the top is golden brown. Remove from oven and cool on a wire rack until it reaches room temperature. Chill for an hour or so until set.

Serve with fresh berries, berry coulis and a dollop of unsweetened whipped cream for a heavenly dessert.


----------



## renren (Jan 20, 2012)

Beautiful. Thank you. I will let you know how it turns out.

Lauren


----------



## azusena (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Lauren, 

Did you get to try out this recipe.  Love to hear how it resulted.  Thank you for sharing with us.  

Susie


----------



## thia27 (May 8, 2011)

Hi Lauren,

My go-to recipe for pastry cream for fruit tarts is this one from Martha Stewart.

When using it for fruit tarts, I beat 1/2 cup heavy cream to stiff peaks and gently fold it into the pastry cream before using it.

*Yield* Makes 1 cup

[h2]Ingredients[/h2]

1/4 cup sugar
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
Pinch of salt
1 cup low-fat buttermilk
2 large egg yolks
1/4 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 tablespoon freshly grated lemon zest
2 teaspoons fresh lemon juice

[h2]Directions[/h2]


Whisk together sugar, flour, and salt; set aside. Put buttermilk and yolks in a small saucepan. Gradually whisk in sugar mixture, and cook over medium heat, whisking constantly, until thick enough to coat the back of a spoon, about 4 minutes. Stir in vanilla, zest, and lemon juice.

Pour cream into a bowl set in an ice-water bath. Let cool completely, stirring occasionally. Refrigerate in an airtight container until ready to use, up to 2 days.


----------

